# Space marine tactics against tyranids



## satanic ruin (Apr 28, 2010)

i recently hadd a 900 point battle against tyranids, i had a chapter master supported by five vanguards, two tactical squads with flamers and heavy bolters and three dev squads, two with lascannons, plasma cannons and heavy bolters, those two had either a missile launcher or multi-melta, the third tactical squad had four missile launcher.
my tactics involved having the three dev squads aiming for the same squad until it was destroyed, my chapter master camedown the first turn and then attacked the flank of the enemy army, my tactical squads would then protect the dev squads from enemies that get too close
is this a good tactic to use again


----------



## HeadlessScarecrow (Apr 20, 2010)

you've got the basic jist of taking down some nids. the only thing i would suggest is that maybe dropping your chapter master in the thick might not be a good idea. i would suggest keeping him back with your other squads until the nids get too close, then charging the nids if possible to prevent them from charging you. another good plan would be to take a rhino with a tac squad inside holding a flamer so you can make drive by's with the flamer template, making it much easier to take out large squads of gaunts, leaving your other squads to be able to focus on other things.

also in bigger games i would suggest blast templates, of any kind. if you take a vindicator you can demolish any MC squad in no time. a whirlwind may also be a good plan to take out lesser nids.

other than that it looks like you have a good plan. but that's always subject to change based on what the nids have in their army and how many points you are playing.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The key to taking down nids is to kill synapse ands MCs.

The worry is if you rely on your devs, a good tyranid player will DS/ or infiltraite to eat your squads. I would take a few tanks. Whirwinds to knock out out gaunts and preds to knonk out warriors. Scouts with snipers are also really good at MC killing


----------



## Shortseer (Sep 3, 2009)

shoot at max range for as long as you can. When you're cornered assault them before they can assault you.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Pedro Kantor and sternguard. Ammo for all targets. Combi plasma's will hurt like death too.


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

My fav tactic was against Nids decked out for CC. Fire on them until they reached my side of the board then circle around behind with Ravenwing and drop 2 units of Deathwing on them. Squeeze in the vice!


----------



## satanic ruin (Apr 28, 2010)

my chapter master survived till the end, about 500 points went against him and the vanguards, this included a carnifex, by the end he had two wounds left and the sergeant was left, my deathwind toting drop-pod weakened anything that was heading against him


----------



## satanic ruin (Apr 28, 2010)

plus i have no tanks apart from the drop pod and two rhinos


----------

